# Watco Danish Oil



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

So I’m finishing yet another shaker wall clock and decided to use Watco danish oil. Now my shop is cold...right now it’s about 48 degrees. Can I use this oil finish when it’s that cold? I tried going to their web site and yes, I read the can, but I don’t see anything that references working temperatures. Anyone...? Thanks and Happy New Year to all of you!!


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

The Oils have a tendency to thicken in cold weather. When the oil thickens you get less penetration and slower drying times. On something small like a clock, you could bring it inside the house to dry. Yes, I know Watco has a strong oder, but perhaps you can set in a room that is warm but isn’t being used for the next 12-24 hours.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah, I was kinda hoping that I could do it, but you’re right. I’ll just bring it in....thanks.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Cold weather will make using the Watco more difficult but there is no reason you can't use it. It may thicken a bit because of the cold but if you can rig a double boiler you could warm the oil before using it to thin it. You could also put the can inside your house the night before you plan to use it. If neither is an option you can mix a little mineral spirits in it. 

From there forget the instructions or your experience with it in warm weather. What might take a few hours to dry in warm weather may take days in cold weather. To be on the safe side allow several days if you plan to add another coat.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

The Technical Data Sheet for Watco Danish Oil states to use only in temperatures between 60 and 90 degrees F. I have found that this product takes an extremely long time to cure at the low end of the range. If it's an open grained wood, like oak or ash, I would expect bleed back when the item gets warm even if the surface feels, or smells, dry. I wouldn't use it below 70 degrees F, but that's just my experience.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks guys, what I wouldn’t do for a heated shop....


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Pauley said:


> Thanks guys, what I wouldn’t do for a heated shop....


What I wouldn't do for an enclosed shop. Mine is missing one full wall, a 14' section of the opposite wall and two large door openings. The building has been under construction for quite a while and I don't have the time to work on it.


----------

